
Tricked my wife talking to a neural bot trained on our messages on Facebook - kootenpv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXt471bXmA
======
kootenpv
I'm happy to share with you the result of this project, it certainly has been
a lot of fun!

First of all it was shocking how many messages we had over such a long time
(more than 300k!)... and it was very interesting to see the patterns
occurring. Next, I trained a bot for several nights (+ experimentation) that
in the end does pretty well. From the video, you can see that it doesn't take
the current time into account, which actually turned out to be its biggest
flaw, lol (no spoilers)!

Anyway, writing the "facebook driver" with selenium was fun too. What turned
out to be an interesting part of the model is that it had to split up a
message into more messages (there's a difference between a newline and a new
bubble), which I represented as a special character in my data. The other way
too - I had to make sure it did not reply to every message individually, but
instead, I had it wait some time. It was considering messages starting with a
capital letter as "mobile" (and allow a longer wait than non-mobile).

Anyway, I hope you enjoy!

If you like it, please follow me on
[https://github.com/kootenpv](https://github.com/kootenpv) or my blog
[https://vks.ai](https://vks.ai)

